# Promises



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Not having anything better to do, I've been brousing vintage perfumes on e-bay and came across this *1970 *ad for the Arpege perfume. It seems surprisingly current. Whadya say?


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

that actually WAS a pretty progressive thinking ad for the time!


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Fifty years ago. Seems like yesterday. I didn’t like Arpege at all I but I would have loved receiving Promise 16. Never happened though.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I don't know whether to laugh or be shocked at what I read. 

#5. I promise to stop telling you that our youngest is developing effeminate tendencies. 

#12. I promise not to be disappointed if it's another girl.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Lila said:


> I don't know whether to laugh or be shocked at what I read.
> 
> #5. I promise to stop telling you that our youngest is developing effeminate tendencies.
> 
> #12. I promise not to be disappointed if it's another girl.


Those statements were all too true of that time.

It was a very, very different world.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I think that promises should be saved for the major things, such as the promises we make when we marry. We are all fallible and its hard to keep so many promises without failing.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> Not having anything better to do, I've been brousing vintage perfumes on e-bay and came across this *1970 *ad for the Arpege perfume. It seems surprisingly current. Whadya say?
> View attachment 71581


Typical men are idiots tripe. Good to see not all the ads back then weren't just stereotypical against women.


----------



## JamesW1987 (Sep 17, 2020)

Сьогодні ці обіцянки виглядають дуже смішно і водночас сексистськими


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

JamesW1987 said:


> Сьогодні ці обіцянки виглядають дуже смішно і водночас сексистськими


Translated from Ukrainian - "Today, these promises look very funny and sexist at the same time"


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

When I was a girl, I bought my mom Tigress perfume. Because it had the pretty tiger bottle and also came with the prettiest chiffon long scarf with oranges and yellow ombre colors. My mom acted like the perfume was too racy for her to wear. Probably it just smelled bad, but who knows. Anyway, I was in love with the scarf and a few years ago, I found one (cheaper material I'm sure) and bought it from someplace in China. I just like to look at it. I hung it on my closet.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Russian?


DownByTheRiver said:


> When I was a girl


Wait, your female?

Color me embarrassed, swore you were a guy.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

A lot of people think so. I get called Bro a lot on here! I don't mind. I am always finding out someone on here isn't the gender I imagined. Sometimes if I think it makes a difference to the discussion, I will say "I'm a woman, by the way."


----------

